# Alright, lets talk trucks!



## sawinredneck (May 26, 2007)

I have been loooking for a larger truck for a while now. My F-150 five speed v-6 hasn't been enough for a long time, and I am lucky it has held up as long as it has, pulling two cord plus of Oak, skidsteers etc.. Finally got the wife talked into it, then it lost a rod bearing, that has sped up the look a LOT!!!!!!
The wife has her standards, I have mine, I am easy, could be plain, no power anything, with a rubber floormat for all I care, less crap to break!! She wants a Cowboy Cadilac, at least a crewcab with bench seat, power yada yada, so I must apease her.
I really want a deisel, many have tried to talk me out of it, I still want one!! I know when they break they are costly, but how often, realisticly do they break? What breaks? The only two gas motors right now that impress me at all are the 6.6 Chevy, which I cannot afford a truck like that (trying to stay under $10, it's a cash purchase giving me more barganing room around here) And the Dodge 5.9L V-8, and, well more on that in a bit. Right now, gas is running $3.26 a gal. and deisel is $2.63 gal. I believe the efficiancey of the deisel will more than pay for it's repairs over time? I also believe gas is going to do nothing but climb for a long time to come, deisel may not be any different?
I really want the Cummins, I would settle for a powerstroke, 95-99 ONLY, but none of the older Chevy's!!!!
I have found an odd anomaly, the Dodge V-10!! They can't hardly give them away around here!!! I found a '97 2500 4x4 club cab, 85k for $5,500!! Then I found, what I may end up buying, wife LOVES this truck, I'm not sure yet. 2000 3500 club cab, 4x4 dually SLT, pretty loaded, 130k, highway miles, one owner with the V-10 auto.
Don't care about the 4x4 really, it's not a selling factor to me right now, not a deal killer either. They are asking just under $10k, cash, I can STEAL this thing!!! I figure 10-12mpg, sound about right? What are you getting out of deisels?
Anything I am not looking at? Any other suggestions/thoughts?


----------



## 103scooter (May 26, 2007)

v-10 dodge= get a tank trailer to pull behind it. or v-10 ford is same thing, hard on gas


----------



## hanniedog (May 26, 2007)

If you don't really need the 4wd it's a waste of money. Have a 92 Dodge 4wd with the cummins at the farm. Very dependable and lots of power. Gets in area of 15 mpg with or without a trailer. A v10 will probably only get single digit mileage.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 26, 2007)

hanniedog said:


> If you don't really need the 4wd it's a waste of money. Have a 92 Dodge 4wd with the cummins at the farm. Very dependable and lots of power. Gets in area of 15 mpg with or without a trailer. A v10 will probably only get single digit mileage.



It's rated at 14, the dealer sold it new, they traded it in for a Cummins, same truck. They claimed 12mpg!! I can't prove, nor disprove that.
I don't care for the 4x4, but I doubt it will kill the mileage enough to notice. I don't really want a dually either, but what do you do?


----------



## Marco (May 27, 2007)

Navistar lowpro with a DT360 on a 5 speed Spicer, truck


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 27, 2007)

The v10 is a good motor my friend has one with 600000km on it and has Had no trouble but i don't think the mileage is great i have a dodge diesel get 20-22mi gal if it was me i would find a diesel but thats just me good luck.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 27, 2007)

I have had two diesels and will never turn back
they pull and I hope last I now have 05 lariet powerstroke
and love it except price and when I went in to buy it salesman
kept asking how much of a payment I wanted. They are taught
to do that and I kept telling him we will get to that as soon as
I have heard price, as I can get own finance or his but give me 
price first! I have a buddy with cummins just had to put injector
pump on it 2000.00 and have heard they go out on cummins alot.
I expect 300000. for what they ask for these trucks and hope to
have 150000 trouble free but do understand reality and may trade
at or near 100000


maybe mack will build a pickup and a million
miles be possible I would buy a mack pickup.


----------



## NYH1 (May 27, 2007)

My friend had a 99 Dodge Ram SLT 3/4 ton Quad Cab 4x4 with the V10, auto tranny, 4:10 gears. He had all the power in the world. It was an absolute torque monster! He got around 8 MPG in the city and about 12 MPG on the highway. Never had any trouble with it.


----------



## Dadatwins (May 27, 2007)

Dodge makes a pretty truck and the cummins is a nice motor, problems with the dodge is the transmission. I had a dodge 1500 and the thing was a pig on gas and struggled with a load and trailer. My chevy 2500 with a 6.0 vortec pulls great loaded, better on gas than the dodge in the 14-16mpg range, but I did not buy it to be fuel effecient, its a work truck. I have a v-10 ford dually at work that gets about 6-8 mpg without a load, add a trailer and drive from station to station. I will look at the diesel myself in my next truck then look at some biofuel options to keep cost down. Prefer to stay with chevy or gmc for the better transmission in my opinion.


----------



## zopi (May 27, 2007)

your idea about the late 90's cummins is a good one....they are beasts...


the later models are fine but you must watch the lift pump and the VP-44 
injector pump, the lift pump tends to go (cheap fix) and then the 44 (note: 
on your keyboard 44=$$) loses lubricity and dies...they don't really suck too 
bad..I have one and it is a beast...few modification and it makes 400 hp and 700 TQ peak..

the tranny? ahhh..don't beat on it is all I can say...input shafts in big TQ applications tend to kill it...

Google "turbo diesel register" lots of good info..

Cummins run well on Biodiesel too...:spam:


----------



## sawinredneck (May 27, 2007)

I keep finding these V-10's, man are these things getting STUPID cheap!!!!!!!
EVERYBODY keeps telling me about how crappy the auto tranny is. I've heard both, I have not really heard anything good about ANY auto trans from ANY manufacture in the bigger trucks! I've also heard of problems with the manuals in Dodge as well!!
What do you do?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (May 27, 2007)

It used to be that you never really concerned yourself with fuel mileage in a truck..............but that is all changing now!!!


The auto trannies in the Dodges were very prone to problems.............I don't know if that has been sorted out!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (May 27, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> It used to be that you never really concerned yourself with fuel mileage in a truck..............but that is all changing now!!!
> 
> 
> The auto trannies in the Dodges were very prone to problems.............I don't know if that has been sorted out!!!



I know Rich, thats my problem, if I KNEW gas would go back down, I'd jump all over the deals I can get on the V-10. But then they wouldn't be so cheap would they? BUT, I am also fearfull, they are holding the price of deisel down, waiting for more people to buy deisels, then raise that price as well! I am most certain that WILL happen!!!
I've heard there was a problem with one of the checkball springs not being strong enough for the pressure, easy enough fix. But if I look long enough, and talk to enouh people, I can find a problem with any truck!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 046 (May 28, 2007)

97 cummins turbo diesel 4x4 club cab, long box 5sp is the most desirable model and trouble free year of CTD. 

I get 16-17 mpg and aprox. 20 on the road with my 97 12valve cummins. best mileage was 22 mpg keeping speeds under 65mph. 


12valve cummins are the most desirable, due to mechanical fuel injection pump. stay away from 24valve cummins 98.5 to 2002. 
2003 on is fine... 

loads of folks have sold off their new dodge cummins truck, only to purchase an older 12v cummins. it's nothing to see these go 450k miles. 12v under 100k miles are getting rare and bring high prices. 

would not be afraid to jump on a 150k miles CTD 12valve. lucked out and found my 97 CTD with 96k miles. 

------------------------------------
1997 Dodge Ram CTD, Ext. Cab 2500HD 4x4 3.55, 47RE, long bed, 96k miles, KDP killed, K & N, ATF 4+
______________ \____
¦ 6BT•••CUMMINS ¦¦ ,\____„
¦_...._...._________¦¦==¦"'"""'¦
/(©)¤(©) ¤¤¤ (©)¨(©)¨¨¨ (©)¨
°----°----°----°----°----°----°----°----™



sawinredneck; said:


> I found a ' 4x4 club cab, 85k for $5,500!!


----------



## hanniedog (May 28, 2007)

The 92 4wd on the farm has not had any trans problems at all. Has pulled 400 bushel gravity wagons with no problem. She may protest a little but once the torque converter locks up away you go. Has been a good truck only problem is getting into it. It sits pretty high for a stock truck.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (May 28, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> if I look long enough, and talk to enouh people, I can find a problem with any truck!!:hmm3grin2orange:





So true!!!


----------



## Jumper (May 28, 2007)

Ya want big....

CAT 797 in the mine here.


----------



## Treeman587 (Jun 1, 2007)

Heres the thing about diesels. To get the fuel mileage out of them you have to build them. They dont get mileage on their own. 22 MPG is possible with a 12V Cummins. I have seen it.

What you have to calculate is The cost of the diesel option, in relation to how far you will travel over the time you will probally own it.

Now then diesel is cheaper right now because of our dependency on it. Nothing gets done without diesel trucks moving it. Remember when the truckers blocked up D.C. a few years ago. While our dependancy on diesel will not go down, the refining and emissions laws of diesel are changing. example Ultra Low Sulfur diesel.

Diesel is a biproduct of the refining process for gasoline. The price of diesel will catch up.


----------

